# pinning of finger



## scooter1 (Jun 19, 2012)

The doctor did a suspensionplasty of the right thumb ( 25447 )

Then he did a percutaneous pinning of the metacarpophalangeal joint .
The pinning is temporary as the patient tends to hyperextend.

I haven't been able to find a code for temporary/prophylactic or percutaneous pinning
of a metacarpal joint.   Please can someone help me, or lead me in the right direction?
Thank you


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

There is no code for temporary or prophylactic pinning in this case, but in my way of thinking, the doctor did the work and it was distinctly separate from the suspensionplasty.  I would use either 26608 for percutaneous fixation of a _metacarpal_ fracture, OR 26706 for perc fixation of _metacarpophalangea_l dislocation - not sure which one it is.


----------

